# Nas Pensacola or ft pickens sharks



## Fishhunter1234 (Apr 25, 2012)

I brother is coming into Pensacola in a couple of weeks  he wants to catch a shark:thumbsup: i have a couple questions about shark fishing first off is It better to catch sharks at nas pensacola or ft Pickens what is the best rod reel and bait third question where do you cast I am hoping to catch a good shark and I don't have a boat I will be shark fishing a lot nw and also which place can you catch more fish :thumbup: please include where this spot is located since ft Pickens and the navy base is big thank you for your time fishhunter1234


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I would go to fort Pickens. Alot of sharks. Go pass the pier and walk toward the pass, chunk a sliced mullet out as far as you can throw. Joe Paddy sells whole mullet fir a buck a pound...sit back and enjoy a cold frosty and maybe a swig of sailor jerrys rum.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Use Bonita instead of mullet.
If casting go beach side between first and second sand bar. You need heavy tackle and at least 50# test.


----------



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Wow*

Go to nas for blacktips use half a fresh mullet


----------



## Fishhunter1234 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Why*

I'm here to help


----------



## Fishhunter1234 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice thanks for the help but I will still be taking other answers keeping all options open


----------



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Go to surf fishing A&Q to get better answers and more replies josh


----------

